# - Barcelona Bridal Week 08 -



## Miss Pumpkin (May 30, 2008)

Just wanted to show you girls some amazing dresses!!


Ellie Saab









Victorio & Lucchino








Jesus Peiró








Raimon Bundó








Esther Rodriguez








Novia D'Art


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (May 30, 2008)

I love the first dresses of Ellie Saab, Raimon Bundó and Victorio & Lucchino and the last one of Novia D'Art. I really hope I can wear something amazing and unique when I get married. And the second photo is Miranda Kerr! I love her.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 30, 2008)

My fav is the novia de art (the one on the left). It looks big boob friendly


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 30, 2008)

I love the second Ester Rodriquez!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 30, 2008)

the first one is GORGEOUS by Ellie Saab.  Wow, just wow.


----------



## Lori_Renee (May 30, 2008)

The first dress is AMAZING! ahhh.... I wish.


----------



## x-ivy (May 30, 2008)

I really like the 2nd ones from Ellie Saab, and Esther Rodriguez


----------



## xShoegal (Jun 1, 2008)

Gosh, they´re truly amazing!
LOVE  Novia D'Arts first dress and Ellie Saab!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jun 1, 2008)

Ohh i loove the Victorio & Lucchino gowns! SO pretty!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 1, 2008)

So gorgeous!  Sometimes I wish I could get married again (to the same man, of course!), just so I can wear another beautiful dress!!


----------



## Brittni (Jun 1, 2008)

Raimon Bundó....WOW....... That is SO classy and elegant.


----------



## sofabean (Jun 1, 2008)

wow those are hot!


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 2, 2008)

elie saab can do no wrong! these are beautiful!


----------

